# *** RBO Hunt Shoot Scores 08-18-13 ***



## passthru24 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well we had a great time and the rain held off most of the day. Thanks to everyone that came out and we all shared some laughter and good times. We had a total of 97 shooters, and that was GREAT due to the weather and all. Thanks to everyone that comes out and supports us year after year, shoot after shoot. Also everyone keep an eye out cause will have some dates posted soon for a few more shoots this year. Scores are below

Class / Name		8/18/2013
Mens Hunter		Scores
Rip Steele		190
Josh Gladney		185
Blake Burger		185
Joseph Kee		180
Narvie Nowling	180
Kelcey Moreland	180
Chris Stallings		175
Johnny Bobo		160
Justin Davis		160
Jared Bell		155
JJ Rosser		155
Marty Spruill		150
Mike Kessler		150
Chris Driver		140
Doug Gresham	135
Chad Driver		135
Logan Wilson		125
Ant Pruitt		115
Ephraim Beaber	115
Austin Pardee		115
RC Shoemake		115
Alex Nickolls		115
Matt Jennings		115
Kyle Blount		115
Travis Owens		115
Jonathan Mason	110
Alex Smith		110
Keith Morris		110
Stacy Cauthen		110
Bobby Weekley	105
Heath Drake		105
Ivan Allen		95
Chuck Cauthen	95
Chris Vines		95
Casey Morris		85
Kenneth Pressley	85
Jeremy Moore		60
Donald Purgason	55
Seth Woods		50
Tony Brown		
Nick Cochran		
Dalton Connally		

Womens Hunter		
Gretchen Pruett	170
Kayla Brooks		152
Sian Weekley		120
Dixie Cauthen		50
Rachel Gresham	40
Linzi Chonran		

Youth		
CJ Spruill		145
Chole Rosser		140
Hunter Cauthen	105
Hunter Spruill		100
Emily Gresham	90
Tyler Smith		70
Gage Tucker		1

Fun Shooters		
Randy Ragland	175
Kevin Hawk		165
James Hawk		160
Steph Kessler		160
Melinda Hawk		150
Kim Parrott		140
Justin Norris		140
Erich Gross		120
Cameryn Phillips	120
Kaden Brooks		116
Bubba Prescott	105
Will Hutchins		67
Dianne Prescott	44
Drake Snellgrove		20
Matthew Bohrer		
Isaac Bohrer		
Bill Snellgrove		
Charlie Wooten		
Sean Altman		
Annie Altman		
Kevin Keeble		
Megan Willis		
Drew Archer		
Chad McCullough		
Jerry McCurry		
Mike Wood		
Jacob Wood		
Jim Robinson		
Adam Montgomery		
Dustin Carden		
Eric Daigle		
Allan Morris		
Hunter cunningham		
David Cunningham		
Kenneth Gary		
Gerald Skees		
Lemnuel Jones		
Randy Davis		
Matt Smith		
Billy Geeslin		
Brooke Geesin		
Robert Mock


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 18, 2013)

As always a fun shoot! Good challenging and hunting like shots. Even Rudolph coming in for a landing! Never know when the zombies are gonna drop in!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 18, 2013)

And this young gentleman won the iron buck contest at 45yds. It was his first time coming to RBO and I have to apologize for not getting his name. Congrats for a job well done


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 18, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> And this young gentleman won the iron buck contest at 45yds. It was his first time coming to RBO and I have to apologize for not getting his name. Congrats for a job well done




Awesome!


----------



## gretchp (Aug 18, 2013)

the most fun one can have "Bowing" and with your clothes ON!!! WhoooHoooo


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 18, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> And this young gentleman won the iron buck contest at 45yds. It was his first time coming to RBO and I have to apologize for not getting his name. Congrats for a job well done



If I'm not mistaken, that's Mr. Narvie Nowling.......


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 18, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> And this young gentleman won the iron buck contest at 45yds. It was his first time coming to RBO and I have to apologize for not getting his name. Congrats for a job well done




His name is Narvie Nowling,,, Congrats to him and look forward to seeing him again at RBO


----------



## Gabowhunter82 (Aug 18, 2013)

Really enjoyed shooting today good course


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 18, 2013)

Look at ole Rip Steele. "190"    ...Good job Rip !!!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Aug 18, 2013)

Had a great time yet again!! Thanks RBO crew! Wonderful course, lookin forward to the next year....unless you sneak another one in before the season!


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 19, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Look at ole Rip Steele. "190"    ...Good job Rip !!!


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 19, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> And this young gentleman won the iron buck contest at 45yds. It was his first time coming to RBO and I have to apologize for not getting his name. Congrats for a job well done



That would be Narvie. Thats my teammate on the bowchallenge. Maybe if we had got 8ptorbetter out there our whole team would have won something


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice shootin Rip


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 19, 2013)

nice shooting gretch....bowing is fun


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 19, 2013)

nice shooting gretch....bowing is fun


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 19, 2013)

solocam678 said:


> Nice shootin Rip





  

X2


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 26, 2013)

How about that one more shoot before the season starts? Will it happen?


----------

